# My husband Hans is getting 50 today



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

My husband Hans is getting 50 today.
Happy birthday my darling.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Have a Happy Birthday Hans. Maybe since it is a special birthday, another puppy will be his present?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle:arty::drum:Happy Birthday Hans!:drum:arty::juggle:

Hope you have a super great day..
Now you need 50 kisses,50 cupcakes,50 havs....ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy 50th Birthday, Hans!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Amanda

No, we both don't want another puppy.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

arty:Happy Birthday, Hans! You don't look a day over 30!!!arty:​


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

arty:HAPPY BIRTHDAY HANS!!!! 
HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY!!arty:


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

arty::whoo:HAPPY BIRTHDAY HANS:whoo:arty:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Hans!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Hans! arty:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm late, but I wanted to send belated birthday wishes to you, Hans! You are amazingly young looking for 50. It must be the water in the Netherlands.


----------

